
JavaScript pattern that changed everything (for me) Kristijan Fištrek - based2
https://dev.to/kristijanfistrek/javascript-pattern-that-changed-everything-for-me-4cfa
======
lioeters
A less catchy but explanatory title would be: Revealing module pattern using
immediately-invoked function expressions.

A compact syntax for achieving this is the "do expression":

[https://github.com/tc39/proposal-do-
expressions](https://github.com/tc39/proposal-do-expressions)

